
Linux adds a code of conduct for programmers - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/linux-adds-a-code-of-conduct-for-programmers/
======
51lver
I understand including more examples of unacceptable harassment for clarity,
but I think they should not have included "level of experience".

It plays too well into some large companies "Embrace, extend, extinguish"
strategies for dealing with open technologies. By being hospitable to people
that obviously should not be contributing (eg, people who submit PRs through
github) the talented contributors are allowing themselves to be open to a
DDOS. There are many more bad programmers than good ones, and the dealing with
the legions of unskilled programmers hired by "tech innovators" in their
efforts to cut cost could grind kernel development to a halt. Then poof.

~~~
lawnchair_larry
_" It plays too well into some large companies "Embrace, extend, extinguish"
strategies for dealing with open technologies."_

No companies have that strategy. Get over the slashdot meme from 20 years ago.

~~~
acct1771
It's not a meme, it's legal evidence, and that's a very bold claim.

~~~
lawnchair_larry
No it isn’t. Likely zero of the people who worked at MS then still work there
now. It has no relevance.

------
anfilt
I don't understand the need for the sudden change. Like sure Linus could be
blunt and direct. Like I understand some people would not expect that, but if
I was being dumb I could understand someone calling what I did idiotic, brain-
dead ect...

~~~
solipsism
Must we go through this constantly? It's not that hard to understand.

Blunt and direct are one thing. Needlessly personally offensive is another.

You are fine with people who act like this. You'd assume you deserved it or
you'd even feel honored. You're entitled to feel that way.

Many others think there's no excuse for behaving in that way. We think it's
destructive, and that Linus and Linux succeeded despite it. Many of us would
never subject ourselves to such an environment.

I get disagreeing. But what is so perplexing about it?

------
mbfg
I am tangentially aware of the blow ups the Linus delivered, having read stuff
here, but am curious, and an honest question, where the blowups based on what
the code of conduct covers?

" age, body size, disability, ethnicity, sex characteristics, gender identity
and expression, level of experience, education, socio-economic status,
nationality, personal appearance, race, religion, or sexual identity and
orientation."

My impression was he would call people idiots, in as many ways as possible,
and such, but was not aware that these code of conduct identified groups were
used.

~~~
P_I_Staker
Abuse is always wrong and Linus was abusive. Some of his stuff was way over
the line. You left the first part of the quote out of the comment:

> pledge to making participation in our project and our community a
> harassment-free experience for _everyone_

Just because you and your buddies are okay with talking like that doesn't make
it acceptable. People do actually get hurt by this stuff, and the minute you
do that you're victimizing someone.

